# Can mealworm beetles fly?



## Andy84

Stupid question perhaps, but I have just started trying to breed some mealworms. I have stored them in in a couple of plastic drawers with no lids...and I have noticed about three bugs wandering round the house...I could be coincidence. I do tend to drop the odd worm and let it escape to freedom.


----------



## Ben.M

Apparently they can when in search for food but I have never witnessed it, they are pretty good at escaping tho.


----------



## wilko92

yepp they fly! i opened a tub of betteles before and at least 10 took off where buggers to catch!


----------



## Andy84

Oh dear. Then perhaps I need to put a lid on my tubs!


----------



## BDS-Eva

i have been curious about this too as my bettle collection is about 100 strong and i figure that would be diasterous if they took off!


----------



## Swain86

none of mine have ever took off or escaped but guess i am just lucky


----------



## Kuja

oh yes the little buggers fly lol, and their a pain to catch again.


----------

